# Bodyshop Woes



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

So I got the car back yesterday after 9 days in the bodyshop.

I paid to have a dent done to the side door with their dent specialist. He has done a good job of the dent but I was told he'd wet-sand it too as there were visible scratches. Although the dents gone the scratches remain. I paid £80 extra for this. 

Also as we were hit from behind the reg plate was all crushed in. It has come back OK but next to the plate there's a small dent still that wasn't there before the accident. It is right on the spot they have repaired and the paint isn't flat. Being a black car you can see it warps the panel and stands out a mile if there is a dent, and it does. It is very small, but it is there. It should be flat and you shouldn't be able to see the repair. 

Lastly, and this is just a gripe, the car was uber clean when it went there. I asked them not to clean it outside but to vacuum it. They've taken the boot liner out to check for damage and put it back in with white feet marks all over it. It is absolutely filthy and has been stood all over. Dash is dirty, centre console dirty etc. How it can get so dirty in a week beggars belief when the work was exterior. 

Should I complain or am I being nit picky? Thing is if it were on a silver car you wouldn't see it but it being black shows every mark. I will post pics tomorrow. Perhaps I am being an **** but the damage was not there before this accident. I want the car back like it was, not with a dent in it however small. 

Li


----------



## JamesRS5 (Oct 8, 2014)

Body shops are notoriously dusty places so the car being dusty on the inside isn’t really a surprise, that said, having shoe footprint marks all over the boot liner kind of tells you what level of care these guys are showing towards their work. Sounds like they just threw it on the floor instead of putting it to one side.

If you suspect the car isn’t right then take it back immediately to highlight the problems you’re seeing.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

As said above, they don't sound like the most careful guys in the world...

Unfortunately, you have to give them a chance to rectify things. Slightly concerned that you didn't check/pick up these things while the car was still with them (perhaps you did but haven't mentioned it?) when you collected it?


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

I refused to take one of mine home as I wasn’t happy with the repair, ended up taking another nine days before I collected it and was happy with what they’d done.


----------



## pee (Apr 6, 2009)

Didn’t you inspect the car before you took it home? I’d take it straight back and get it sorted.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Firstly no you're not being too picky,personally I would live with the interior you shouldn't have to but you can get that back to pristine no problem the defect and the scratches I would not be happy with especially as you paid extra for those,good luck with it.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Last time I had my car in the paint shop, I had to take it back. There are good repairers and there are ones that are so pressured by the insurance companies that you get what they give you. 
I'd say the majority of people don't take a second look at the work that has been done. They're just happy to have their car back after a stressful time. 
Take it back, give them a chance to fix it, then never use them again.


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Ben_W said:


> As said above, they don't sound like the most careful guys in the world...
> 
> Unfortunately, you have to give them a chance to rectify things. Slightly concerned that you didn't check/pick up these things while the car was still with them (perhaps you did but haven't mentioned it?) when you collected it?


Car was taken 50 miles away by low loader and brought back the same way. It was so filthy I couldn't see the work until it was off and then rained a little to reveal all. It was filthy but I had no chance to see the repairs before hand.


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

After Bodyshop


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Bodyshop 2


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Bodyshop 3


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

A body shop is no different to any other business, they have to churn work to make a profit, the flip side is also you must be happy with the work so I would 100% take it back and point out the bits you want rectifying.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Get back in touch with them, explain the issues and go from there. If you're not happy, you just need to let them know and hopefully will be rectified easily


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

On the first 3 pics what do you think it is on the paintwork where it looks cloudy? It's perfectly smooth, not scratched at all but almost white?


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

lijongtao said:


> On the first 3 pics what do you think it is on the paintwork where it looks cloudy? It's perfectly smooth, not scratched at all but almost white?


Those cloudy patches are where the person who was refinishing the paintwork after painting has struck through the clear coat, they have sanded and polished too much!

Richard


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks Richard. I appreciate your advice. I will wait and see now what their process in for correcting their mistakes. I will keep you posted


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

Rgk Detailing said:


> Those cloudy patches are where the person who was refinishing the paintwork after painting has struck through the clear coat, they have sanded and polished too much!
> 
> Richard


Bodyshop has been in touch today and said the cloudy paintwork is where they have probably picked up a chip in the paintwork and not polished it out enough? (I laughed too)
Said the chip on the rear of the car wasn't there when they left the shop, almost accusing me of doing it. I explained to get a chip on the back like that I'd have to be driving through grit at high speed backwards. 
Said it was fully polished when it left.
Said nothing about the boot liner, trivial I know and also nothing about the wet polishing that was supposed to have been done on the back door. either

It is being booked back in to have this work done.

I do understand that sometimes mistakes happen but to miss 2 huge cloudy marks, a chip, a dent, scratches and scratches on the door of which I paid extra for is just PP workmanship.


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

First few pics are flatting marks, they've denibbed the paint and by the looks of it, not polished it back up, or it's been polished but it's contained many fillers so when it's washed off you get a true reading and see that, clearly no quality control after washing.

I'm in a quick turnaround shop and I go out after the guys have washed the car and I double check, you do get some comebacks but nothing as obvious as that


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

lijongtao said:


> Bodyshop has been in touch today and said the cloudy paintwork is where they have probably picked up a chip in the paintwork and not polished it out enough? (I laughed too)
> Said the chip on the rear of the car wasn't there when they left the shop, almost accusing me of doing it. I explained to get a chip on the back like that I'd have to be driving through grit at high speed backwards.
> Said it was fully polished when it left.
> Said nothing about the boot liner, trivial I know and also nothing about the wet polishing that was supposed to have been done on the back door. either
> ...


Definitely not a chip, the marks were likely masked by their polishing oils so wouldnt have shown initially, same with the flatting marks, the faltting marks need additional polishing to remove, however the strike through would require a repaint of the panel.


----------

